# Wago 750-841: Kommunikationsfehler (#0)



## Wühlmaus (5 April 2022)

Ich nutze seit ca. 12 Jahren eine Wago 750-841 für eine Steuerung im häuslichen Bereich. Sie ist mit fester IP-Adresse in das Heimnetzwerk eingebunden. Die Programmpflege mit CoDeSys 2.3 (2.3.9.66) erfolgt seit 2 Jahren auf einem Desktop, der seit Januar unter Windows 11 läuft. Danach hatte ich im Februar definitiv noch einen funktionierenden Zugriff auf die Wago.

Kürzlich habe ich meine gesamten Nutzerdaten in eine Cloud verlagert (OneDrive), darunter auch die Projektdateien für meine Wago. Klar, dass dann beim erneuten Aufruf von Codesys die dort zuletzt geladene Projektdatei nicht mehr gefunden wurde. Also mit "Datei > öffnen" die letzte Version aus der Cloud geladen. Projekt kann fehlerfrei compiliert werden. Beim Versuch des Einloggens ("Online > Einloggen") kommt aber:

    "Kommunikationsfehler (#0): Es wird ausgeloggt."

Darauf versuchte ich das gleiche nochmal auf dem alten Notebook. Auch da war natürlich die Projektdatei mittlerweile nicht mehr am alten Platz. Auch dort die Projektdatei aus der Cloud geladen und siehe da - alles läuft einwandfrei. Leider ist das keine Dauerlösung, da das Notebook uralt ist und die Hardware schon deutliche Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt.

Natürlich habe ich sofort die Kommunikationsparameter des Projekts überprüft ("Online > Kommunikationsparameter"). Auf beiden Rechnern identische Werte für IP-Adresse, Port, Transportprotokoll und Debugstufe. Auch die Gatewayeinstellungen sind identisch.

Der Bibliotheksverwalter zeigt auch nichts Auffälliges. WagoLibEthernet_01.lib vom 16.1.09 ist installiert. Auf dem Desktop zwar in anderem Verzeichnis als im Notebook, was aber egal sein muss, da die Installation auf dem Desktop ja kürzlich noch funktionierte. Von beiden Rechnern aus ist die Wago per Ping erreichbar (vom Notebook über WLAN, vom Desktop über Gigabitkabel).

Himmel, wo kann ich jetzt noch nach Unterschieden suchen? Es muss eigentlich etwas ziemlich Triviales sein, da die Datenverschiebung in die Cloud lediglich die Projektdateien betroffen hatte. Auch das Laden einer lokalen Kopie vom Desktop brachte auch keine Änderung. 

Bei allen Versuchen achtete ich übrigens darauf, dass keine andere Verbindung zur Wago besteht.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 April 2022)

Generell ist in so einem Fall die Projektdatei allein keine vollständige Sicherung. Nur in einem Archiv sind alle benötigten Daten enthalten. Allerdings macht sich das erfahrungsgemäß in Form von fehlenden Libs bemerkbar.
Passt die Cloud zum Netzwerk, in dem die Wago steckt (IP-Adresse...)?


----------



## Wühlmaus (5 April 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Generell ist in so einem Fall die Projektdatei allein keine vollständige Sicherung. Nur in einem Archiv sind alle benötigten Daten enthalten. Allerdings macht sich das erfahrungsgemäß in Form von fehlenden Libs bemerkbar.


Es war ja auch gar nicht als "Sicherung in der Cloud" und schon gar nicht speziell für die Wago gedacht. Die Cloud kam irgendwann ins Spiel, als ich immer öfter auf beiden Rechner abwechselnd arbeitete und dabei ständig Dateien zwischen beiden austauschen musste. Die Daten auf dem Notebook waren zwar noch vorhanden, aber verschoben. Statt das rückgängig zu machen, koppelte ich Codesys direkt mit dem Projekt in der Cloud und es lief auf Anhieb. Das Gleiche auf dem Desktop geht aber gar nicht.

Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich schon seit 35 Jahren meine Daten immer auf einem getrennten Datenlaufwerk D: halte. Gegen das Konzept von Windows, alles wie ein Krake in Beschlag zu nehmen (obwohl ich's zu 100% bezahlen durfte) und mir dann gnädig zu gestatten, irgendwo ganz tief unten unter C:\User\XYZ\... gehorsamst meine Daten abzuliefern und zutiefst dankbar zu sein wenn ich sie wiederfinde, habe ich mich schon immer gesträubt - sicher hart an der Grenze zur Paranoia. Von daher weiß ich aber, dass ich vom ehemaligen Datenlaufwerk D: nach nunmehr C:\...\OneDrive\ definitiv nichts umgezogen habe als meine Nutzerdaten mit der nackten Projektdatei. Alle Libs & Co blieben auf C:, wo sie ja vor dem Umzug in die Cloud auch schon lagen und problemlos arbeiteten. Und die Rückverlagerung der Projektdatei auf das lokale Laufwerk hatte ich dann ja auch versucht, aber vergebens. Wie gesagt, es kann nur irgend ein saublöder Flüchtigkeitsfehler sein.



Oberchefe schrieb:


> Passt die Cloud zum Netzwerk, in dem die Wago steckt (IP-Adresse...)?


???

Die Wago sieht m.E. nichts von der Cloud. Beim Compilieren des Projekts lutscht sich CoDeSys die Projektdatei aus der Cloud (ja, das hat nach Änderung des Pfades dorthin natürlich gepasst, da fehlerfrei compiliert).  Wenn CoDeSys dann über das Heimnetzwerk die Wago anspricht, ist die Cloud m.E. komplett aus dem Spiel. Und selbst wenn - bei OneDrive wird die Cloud ja auf ein Verzeichnis unter C:\User\<name> abgebildet. Und da halte ich auch einen lokalen Spiegel auf dem PC.


----------

